How interesting can a Dev-Ops Engineer positon be? - rajamih
======
gyoza
I am a DevOps engineer and everyday is different. That is why it is so
interesting. If you work for a company that follows the true DevOps model it
can be a very rewarding experience.

DevOps at my company make a great deal of infrastructure decisions as well as
planning and security. We also get to write fun tools to make our jobs easier.

Not all DevOps departments are like this, I've worked in some really bad ones.

------
sysmystic
That totally depends on the position.

Sometimes it is really a sysadmin position, sometimes a developer who does
infrastructure, and sometimes something entirely different..

Most often there will be shell-scripting, automation and perhaps cloud
computing involved so if you like those it will be interesting.

